# Yamaha's electric scooters



## canningtony16 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah right, We might need to take a re birth. Just joking.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Um.

Er...maybe with a decent fairing to soften the silhouette? As is, that's way to Art Deco for me. And I like Art Deco.

Also, the seat seems too close to the steering to look comfortable. Maybe that's just a lens angle?


----------

